# Pansonic PT-AE3000 magenta problem



## vivanto (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello!

Can you help me identify this wierd problem. Is it in green lcd panel? I already try to locate problem to polarizators. They are not causing it. I also try to clean it so well what I can. With vacom cleaner and canned air. I can try more if you think its could help. 

Projector is 5500h old. And 2. lamp is quite old too 3500h. Is it possible the bulb cause this?

Thank you so much! This is third forum where I try to solve this :hissyfit:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you figure this out yet?


----------



## vivanto (Sep 2, 2014)

no. I send email to Panasonic. They sayd it could be the bulb. I doubt that. Its not looking like LCD panel problem. But I cant be sure...


----------

